# Parentheses Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Blast from the Past!



## music6000 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 21, 2022)

Noice! I’m amazed at just how popular pedal this still is.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 21, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 24280


----------



## Svenson007 (Mar 24, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 24280


Based on Life Pedal?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 24, 2022)

Svenson007 said:


> Based on Life Pedal?


La Vida translated in English means Life.
the Tree of Life!


----------



## Svenson007 (Mar 24, 2022)

music6000 said:


> La Vida translated in English means Life.
> the Tree of Life!


Cool! That was my guess. Man I love that circuit a bunch. Are these particular ones sold?

I had more watchers and questions about my Parentheses fuzz mini then any other pedal I’ve had on reverb. A guy actually drove quite a way to buy it. The peeps love  them.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 24, 2022)

Svenson007 said:


> Cool! That was my guess. Man I love that circuit a bunch. Are these particular ones sold?
> 
> I had more watchers and questions about my Parentheses fuzz mini then any other pedal I’ve had on reverb. A guy actually drove quite a way to buy it. The peeps love  them.


They are Mockups, they are not real pedals.
They were created in Photoshop.


----------

